# The Speaker Buzz is Normal???



## TouringType (Nov 18, 2005)

Greetings, I have a 10-day old E91 with NAV, Xenon and Logic 7. It has exceeded all of my unreasonably high expectations with one small exception. With the stereo in the AUX mode (with or without my iPod connected) everything works properly. As soon as the headlights are switched on, I get a 60-hz buzz through all of the speakers. The dealer has tried replacing the CCC (Central Control Computer?) but to no avail. The dealer then called to tell me that "PUMA" a technical resource the BMW uses has declared this is 'normal' since ALL new E90/91's do this. Consequently, I am supposed to live with the buzz or not use my iPod after dusk. Can this be true? Can anyone else confirm this "normal" buzz?
Thanks!


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

TouringType said:


> Greetings, I have a 10-day old E91 with NAV, Xenon and Logic 7. It has exceeded all of my unreasonably high expectations with one small exception. With the stereo in the AUX mode (with or without my iPod connected) everything works properly. As soon as the headlights are switched on, I get a 60-hz buzz through all of the speakers. The dealer has tried replacing the CCC (Central Control Computer?) but to no avail. The dealer then called to tell me that "PUMA" a technical resource the BMW uses has declared this is 'normal' since ALL new E90/91's do this. Consequently, I am supposed to live with the buzz or not use my iPod after dusk. Can this be true? Can anyone else confirm this "normal" buzz?
> Thanks!


hmmm.... no buzz here...my only thought is that if you are using the apple connector (belkin, I think) sometimes the pin falls out, and is kind of "half in"... I mostly notice the lack of one channel at those times, but maybe you are getting a buzz. Sound more serious than that... :thumbdwn:


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

It's definitely not normal; ask the dealer to demonstrate the 'buzz' in other cars on the lot to prove his point all cars do it.


----------



## DonziJosh (Aug 3, 2005)

I experienced a similar problem, and found a way to solve it.

I'm using the Belkin adaptor that has its own auxillary jack in the base. I thought this was great because I could run the wire from the car's aux input right over to the charger base, and keep most of the wiring inside the armrest. However, I found that I picked up interference. You could only hear it in between songs, really, and it seemed to change pitch based on engine RPM. 

By running the aux cable to the headphone jack on top of the iPod, I was able to eliminate all the noise. Works great! The only drawback is that now I've got the white cable from the Belkin charger plugged into the bottom of the ipod, and the audio cable plugged into the top. No big deal though.

Hopefully this will solve your problem, too.

Josh


----------



## Tiga901 (Sep 7, 2005)

No buzz for me...it is definitely not normal!!!


----------



## Sedan Dan (Oct 20, 2005)

I have this buzz, too. I thought it was normal, but it makes the iPod feed sound so much worse than the cd.

I'm using a pretty basic cable. Could that be part of the problem?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 1, 2005)

*Speaker Buzz!!!*

Shoot!!! Now you guys got me worried. I have the same problem, and the dealer checked it out. They came to the conclusion it was a faulty amp, and had to order the part from Germany. It took 3 weeks to get here and I have the fix scheduled for next week. They said it will take at leats 6 hours.

Should I not do it?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## fmazevedo (Nov 2, 2005)

*buzz*

hello i am from Portugal and I have this buzz, too!!!


----------



## TouringType (Nov 18, 2005)

*Update - it's NOT normal afterall!*

The good news - A field engineer visited the dealership and listened to my car in the Aux mode with nothing attached. Then we turned the headlights on and the BUZZZZZZ was present (and louder than ever). He agreed that it is indeed an abnormal condition.

More good news - the buzz goes away when an ipod is connected (regardless of whether the ipod is actually on or off). This makes the issue something I could live with, since I'll never listen to the AUX mode with nothing connected to it...

The bad news - No one has a fix for this. BMW will work on a fix and they are currently considering things like a bad ground or switch somewhere. They are hoping to have a solution for me in the next month or so.

All other aspects of this car are better than anticipated, so if the bag wiring harness (or whatever it turns out to be) is my biggest problem I guess I'm in pretty good shape


----------

